# Disney buys Lucasfilm! New Star Wars in 2015. No, I'm not making this up!



## djlong

It's no joke. The press release is here:

http://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disney-news/press-releases/2012/10/disney-acquire-lucasfilm-ltd

$4.05B to the Lucasfilm shareholders. All ONE of them - George Lucas.

New Star Wars: Episode VII slated for 2015. (This tells me that they already had a script or at least a treatment ready to go)


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't be surprised to see Ep8, 9 and 10. If Lucas would have energy to [strike]make[/strike] supervise these.


> with more feature films expected to continue the Star Wars saga and grow the franchise well into the future.


----------



## dogs31

Wonder how Vader feels about this?


----------



## yosoyellobo

djlong said:


> It's no joke. The press release is here:
> 
> http://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disney-news/press-releases/2012/10/disney-acquire-lucasfilm-ltd
> 
> $4.05B to the Lucasfilm shareholders. All ONE of them - George Lucas.
> 
> New Star Wars: Episode VII slated for 2015. (This tells me that they already had a script or at least a treatment ready to go)


I hope his employees are well taken care of.


----------



## spartanstew

Love this pic from AVS


----------



## P Smith

Life Mickey's Star ? To restore damaged planets ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

So does Darth Vader get cute and giggly or does Mickey turn evil?


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So does Darth Vader get cute and giggly or does Mickey turn evil?


Vader becomes a replacement ref in ESPN/Disney's made for cable movie about the 2012 umpire strike. I feel a disturbance in the force ... 10 yard penalty.

Lucas sells out to the mouse ... it's a small world after all.


----------



## dpeters11

"yosoyellobo" said:


> I hope his employees are well taken care of.


I'm thinking it will be similar to Pixar. I don't think there was much change for those employees when Disney bought it.


----------



## boukengreen

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## djlong

In the conference call, Disney basically said they were leaving Lucasfilm alone. The employees would stay, the direction would stay, etc. Just like they did with Pixar.

Lucasfilm's Indiana Jones rights are included. Yet another studio is going to be contributing to Disney's kitty:

- Paramount has some of the Indiana Jones' rights. What they do will now contribute to Disney as well.
- Paramount's deal with Marvel for Spider-Man gives Disney money.
- Universal Studio's deal with Marvel for theme park rights give Disney money.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Lucasfilm's Indiana Jones rights are included.


Lemme guess.......

A future Jones exploration will discover that Micky and Minnie are Darth's grandparents?

Sounds pretty goofy to me.


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> - Universal Studio's deal with Marvel for theme park rights give Disney money.


Not sure if this was just a rumor but we were in Florida recently and someone had mentioned that Disney was going to take those tights back in order that they may use them in their parks


----------



## litex2x

I think people are worrying too much about this. I mean they did a great job with handling Marvel at least in my opinion.


----------



## dpeters11

I hope they don't go after Adywan...his fan edit of Empire Strikes Back is supposed to be released next year. He's been working on it for about 3 years I think.

Lucas says that most of the proceeds will be used for his philanthropic efforts.


----------



## Christopher Gould

"litex2x" said:


> I think people are worrying too much about this. I mean they did a great job with handling Marvel at least in my opinion.


This is my thought too. Lucas would have never made another. Atleast its a chance for a good one. If its crap what have we lost.


----------



## paulh

fluffybear said:


> Not sure if this was just a rumor but we were in Florida recently and someone had mentioned that Disney was going to take those tights back in order that they may use them in their parks


From what I have read from big Disney fans. They wish Disney could take back the characters, but Universal has perpetual Florida theme park rights to those Marvel characters as long as Universal continues to market attractions based on those characters.
There may or may not be additional characters Disney can use in Disney World, but that is unsure based on the Avengers ties. (FYI, They have/had an Avengers movie clad monorail, but it is not allowed to run the EPCOT route, because that monorail enter the boundary of a theme park )

But Universal no longer holds Marvel rights any where else (I think they let California expire) So the other Disneylands may get Marvel attractions.


----------



## Lord Vader

dogs31 said:


> Wonder how Vader feels about this?


[youtubehd]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtubehd]


----------



## dpeters11

A message from Steve Sansweet:

http://starwarsblog.starwars.com/in...sney-more-star-wars-and-great-times-for-fans/


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, he voiced it in post #19


----------



## trh

*Hitler Reacts to Disney Buying Lucas*

Note: possibly NSFW


----------



## P Smith

This is more classy, then stupid Hitler's parody.


----------



## dpeters11

That's the pic that I saw, I think on Gizmodo, as an animated gif where they zoom in on his face with the caption "What have I done."


----------



## trh

> George Lucas is ensuring that the force may be with young Jedis everywhere.
> 
> The "Star Wars" director will donate the $4.05 billion he will receive from the sale of Lucasfilm Ltd. to Disney to a foundation focused on education, according to the Hollywood Reporter.


*Lucas to donate $4B to education*


----------



## Nick

fluffybear said:


> Not sure if this was just a rumor but we were in Florida recently and someone had mentioned that Disney was going to take those tights back in order that they may use them in their parks


Tights? What tights? There's no tights in Star Wars! :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

There're..... There are no tights in Star Wars.


----------



## Nick

Laxguy said:


> There're..... There are no tights in Star Wars.


Good catch, but in my defense, I assert that my use of "tights" is in the singular, as in, "How many tights am I wearing, you ask? Just one."

Conversely, my father, who was a newspaper man, perversely maintained that the word "news" is plural, as in, "Are there any news?"


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> Good catch, but in my defense, I assert that my use of "tights" is in the singular, as in, "How many tights am I wearing, you ask? Just one."
> 
> Conversely, my father, who was a newspaper man, perversely maintained that the word "news" is plural, as in, "Are there any news?"


Hah! You're, not "your", a chip off the old block! Very nice; I would have liked your Dad.

And my nit was indeed a stretch.... and I was right in guessing you'd not pass on it, either! But I'd also not ask you, "How many tights is you wearing?", for several reasons.


----------



## dpeters11

Looks like Disney doesn't get everything. Fox has distribution rights to New Hope in perpetuity, and the other original trilogy films until 2020. So Disney can't release a set with all of them without a deal with Fox.


----------



## tsmacro

I don't know about anyone else but I do feel a little better about this since they've announced JJ Abrams involvement. Of course after they announced that they started talking about these "stand alone character movies" which brought me back to the whole "I'm not so sure about this" feeling. That being said I think a movie about Han Solo and some of his adventures as a younger man before the events of "A New Hope" could make for a pretty cool movie!


----------



## Hoosier205

The one and only issue I have with JJ is his affection for lens flare.


----------



## dpeters11

Same here. He isn't letting up in Star Trek. There is no way it cold be as bad as Super 8 though, I hope.


----------



## dpeters11

Carrie Fisher confirms she will be in the new films. Hamill says that no parts would be recast if someone didn't agree to come back, the part would just be written out.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57572838-93/carrie-fisher-to-return-as-leia-in-new-star-wars-films/

Or maybe not. While some of what she said was a joke, a rep says the whole thing was, and that nothing has been announced.


----------



## tsmacro

A New Star Wars movie every year starting 2015 until, well looks like forever, or at least until they stop making money.
http://social.entertainment.msn.com/movies/blogs/blog--disney-promises-a-new-star-wars-film-every-summer


----------



## tsmacro

Just announced by Lucasfilm President Kathleen Kennedy at Star Wars Celebration Europe: The legendary John Williams is confirmed to score Star Wars: Episode VII!


----------



## tsmacro

And now we have a release date: 12-18-15

http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-vii-to-open-december-18-2015.html


----------

